
Show HN: Font Playground updates - wentin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfkt4Em_st0
======
wentin
hi HackerNews community, I am the creator of Font Playground
[https://play.typedetail.com/](https://play.typedetail.com/), which debuted
right from here as a Show HN post! Font Playground is a web app that allows
you to experiement with variable fonts. I have just updated the app with a
bunch of new features, you can now create interesting compositions with
variable fonts and save it to CodePen. You can reopen saved compositions later
as well. Try out the font “Spooky”, it is ... spooky! It is part of 13 newly
added fonts designed by the Black Foundry.

